# Norfolk Coast Road



## carlton88 (12 Jul 2011)

With nothing better to do yesterday I set off on the Carlton from Hunstanton (known locally as Sunny Hunny) to ride part of the coast road. Many lovely places to see along the way. I stopped pedalling for a few minutes at Wells-next-the-Sea, Blakeney Quay (ice cream) and Cromer to take a few snaps. On reaching Trimingham it was time to head inland and home. A very pleasant and highly recommended journey of 50 miles.

Sunny Hunny





Wells-next-the-Sea




Blakeney Quay




Cromer


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jul 2011)

lovely area around there, took the family camping to cromer last year, even better when you get lovely weather.

Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jul 2011)

Lovely photos. Cromer didn't look anywhere near that pretty when I was there for a friend's birthday party a few years ago. Mind you, it _was _January...


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jul 2011)

Do I see hills in Norfolk or is that camera angle. Lovely looking places and commutable to London?


----------



## colinr (14 Jul 2011)

> Do I see hills in Norfolk or is that camera angle.



The North Norfolk coast is a bit lumpy in places, certainly caught me by surprise first time I rode it. 'Tis very pleasant though.


----------

